
Ask HN: OSS growth during lockdown? - xcambar
In these times of lockdown, I was wondering if people were spending more time contributing to Open Source Software?<p>After all, it is an indoor yet social activity, both intellectually and personally rewarding.<p>The truth is that I couldn&#x27;t find any data to help me answer the question, so here I am, actually willing to read both personal stories and pointers to statistics.
What do you think, HN? Are there more contributions to Open Source software in these trying times of lockdown?<p>Stay safe, stay home.
======
kostarelo
For me personally, I can't say that much has changed in terms of my free time.
I still go out for running like I used to do (London), still working 8 hours a
day, meetups that I used to attend we do now on Zoom and I even hangout with
my friends once a week on Zoom.

In the free time that this isolation gave me, I'm trying to do other stuff
that interest me, like more general research, trying to upskill my cooking,
read/listen more books, etc.

With that said though, I did found my self working a lot on Excalidraw [0]
from the moment the isolation started. It's a super fun project with lots of
traction, the core team is great and very kind and very smart. Lots of
challenges to work on.

So I did find some more time to put on open source and I will continue to do
so.

0\. [https://excalidraw.com/](https://excalidraw.com/)

~~~
xcambar
Thanks. I also noticed a rise in what I'd call forgotten plans. For me it's
been woodworking and music, but I've also been recently drawn to use nannou.cc
as a means to do some creative coding and get an intro to Rust.

